# subs needed!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

2 plow trucks needed abington ma, call russ @ 1-617 429 4813


----------



## RoseMan806 (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't own a plow, but I am available to plow when needed. Hope I can help.


----------



## rg123g (Oct 26, 2004)

*Have plow will travel*

I have a plow and looking for work if you still need help e-mail me ASAP and we can talk.

Rg123g


----------

